# Italian secret projects



## fockewulf261 (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw on another site a representation of a three-engined fighter by Imam called the Ro 67. Does anyone have information on this aircraft or is this the product of someone's imagination? Thanks in advance.


----------



## red admiral (Dec 23, 2007)

It is a real aircraft. A heavy fighter from 1938-39 to same spec as Savoia-Marchetti 91 and 92.

This from a user "Skybolt" on another site;

The IMAM Ro.67 was the sole design tendered by the Breda Group, through its southern subsidiary IMAM, to the second round of the Caccia Combattimento competition in 1939. It was powered by three DB-601s in a traditional configuration (tractor propellers) armed with three 20 mm guns. The crew was of two. Relevant dimensions were: length 12,30 m; span 15,60; calculated empty weight 4960 KG; wing surface 36 sqm; calculated empty weight 4,960 KG; max speed at 5,200 m 620 KM/h (estimated) ; max range 1500 KM.
Regia Aeronautica was skeptical of the design, because the high installed power (3150 hp) translated in a max speed of only 620 KM/h. Nevertheless the Ro.67 was deemed acceptable and two prototyped ordered (serials MM.431-432). At the end of 1939 the unexpected: IMAM decided to retire its tender of the Ro.67 offering a derivative of the Ro.57 (a competitor for the contemporary Caccia Intercettore competition) with a crew of two and two DB-601. The Ro.58 was considerably smaller and was actually built later in one example that flew in 1942. But this is another story. The Ro.67 was definitively cancelled in March 1940 and the first serial of the intended prototypes was transferred to the Ro.58.


----------



## fockewulf261 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's the only two pics I have. It does seem woefully under-armed.


----------



## Chocks away! (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks rather cool. Maybe it would have been good for it's time. But it's size would be the biggest problem. Nice big juicy target...


----------



## Graeme (Dec 28, 2007)

red admiral said:


> the IMAM Ro.67 was the sole design tendered by the Breda Group,



Certainly has a Breda(88) look to it from the side profile. Interesting find. Thanks.
Pardon my modeling ignorance, but is it common now for kit manufacturers to produce kits of aircraft that were projects only? Certainly not common in my day! The only two I can think of back then, was an Airfix model of an imaginary jet fighter from a television show (Captain Scarlet?) and the 'Space Shuttle' from 'Space Odyssey 2001'


----------



## magnocain (Dec 30, 2007)

Fantastic_Plastic_Virtual_Museum_Store
a nice place to look at (or buy) unreal stuff


----------



## Graeme (Dec 30, 2007)

magnocain said:


> Fantastic_Plastic_Virtual_Museum_Store
> a nice place to look at (or buy) unreal stuff



Amazing stuff there magnocain! Particularly liked this design, which was passed over for the Henschel Hs-129, the Hutter Hu-136.


----------



## Divplaksnis (Dec 30, 2007)

Graeme said:


> Amazing stuff there magnocain! Particularly liked this design, which was passed over for the Henschel Hs-129, the Hutter Hu-136.



Is it real plain?


----------



## maxs75 (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe that the worst of the design was the needing of 3 engine that were in short supply.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

And don't knock, 3 20mms for crying out loud. The Russians downed many aircraft with much less.

And the Hu-136...  ... I love the landing skid within the propeller arc. WTF?


----------

